

Anti-Abuse Ad Uses Lenticular Printing to Show Alternate Photo to Kids - mattwritescode
http://petapixel.com/2013/05/04/abuse-ad-uses-a-lenticular-photography-to-secretly-show-help-number-to-kids/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5659719>

